

Net Neutrality is now law in Chile - nfriedly
http://archiver.mailfighter.net/nnsquad/2010/August/29/0002.html

======
daniel-cussen
Chilean ISPs also compete on the basis of providing more P2P bandwidth than
competitors. I've seen it on ads.

------
Magneus
Wow. This combined with the 40K seed money offered by the Chilean government
makes Chile more appealing than ever.

Great climate, government that appreciates the importance of free trade,
similar time zone to the USA... I must just be sold!

------
nanairo
Lately there's been a lot of good news from South America: the successes of
Brazil's economy, Argentina (a very christian country) giving equality to
homosexual and heterosexual marriages, and now this.

I am really happy for it! And it's starting to raise the bar for the rest of
the world. :)

------
Potter
Clearly this is absurd, but the cynic in me immediately assumed that this is
an ingenious ploy to attract (typically idealistic) startup founders to Chile.
The timing is at least interesting.

------
pedrokost
"any content"? So piracy is legal now in Chile?

~~~
tome
I don't get how you drew that conclusion. All this statement says is that ISPs
are not required to police piracy.

